# New to Woodturning, Need Help!



## stonebreaker (Mar 2, 2008)

I am looking for someone in my area (Cameron County - Harlingen, Brownsville, South PAdre Island) that would be willing to let me watch and learn how to turn.

I have an old Rockwell 10" lathe.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Stonebreaker try this web page and see if there are any woodturning clubs in your area. If you find one go to one of the meetings and I am almost postive they will be more than happy to let you learn from them. This group has clubs all over and they all love to help new people.
http://www.woodturner.org/


----------



## stonebreaker (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks, i checked that out and found none in cameron county but two in Hidalgo county. . . That puts me only 65 miles away, lol.
Gene


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thats closer than I am from any. I live on that sandbar just east of Galveston. So I have to ride a ferry to get to Houston and thats where all the clubs are.:rotfl:


----------



## stonebreaker (Mar 2, 2008)

Then you're like me, ya gotta go away from the salt to get there. . . .

I'm across the bay from South Padre Island. ..


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

But we have a guy here that has forgot more about woodturning than most of us will ever learn. I do go to his house sometimes. Galvbay


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Stonebreak...it may be worth the effort to contact this group in Pharr. I've learned more about woodturning at these meetings than any place else. If it was me...I'd give them a shot. I'm willing to bet that there are some Brownsville turners that are in that club that can help you out. Keep us posted (and keep an eye out on that TX Ebony!) galvbay

Welcome to the group!

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*Rio Grande Woodturners* 
_Area Served: _Extreme South Texas
_Meeting City: _Pharr
_Meeting State: _TX
_Meeting Place: _Tropic Star Wood shop
_Meeting Date: _2nd & 4th Saturday
_Number of Members: _25
_Chapter Web Site: _[email protected] 
_Contact:_ 
Dick Moody 
1401 S. Cage Blvd. Unit 978 
Pharr, TX 78577 
956-787-7321 
[email protected]


----------



## stonebreaker (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks, Glavbay, I did email him and am waiting to hear. I'll probably go over there next saturday. If i can get out of bed, i turn 64 on that day, lol.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Welcome, Breaker...good bunch of guys down here and help is always available. No expert...but best approach is to go to the meeting and WATCH. So much easier than trying to pry info out of CDs or books..

Happy Pre-Birthday..lol...'64' huhhh??..You're a year EARLY.. There is a Federal Law that all white males that reach the age of 65 MUST start Woodturning..:tongue: 

Betcha didn't know that...:wink: You'll find out that I am just chuck full of worthless information so feel free to ask...:tongue: 

the 'useless' jim.....lol


----------



## stonebreaker (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey, Turtle (Tortuga) i thought I was the only one full of worthless information. ... Down here we call that trivia. lol. I did hear from Dick Moody at Rio Grande Woodturners club so i'm going over there saturday. .;. .. Thanks everyone. . . . And if you need any help on fishing I am the world's best at fishing! or is that talking about fishing?


----------

